# Can't purchase from nds-card . com



## Swenyis (May 26, 2019)

I'm trying to buy an R4i gold card, and I've bought r4's from that site a LONG time ago, but I tried purchasing it with a visa and told me it wouldn't accept, I tried to purchase it with a paypal account, and that link just redirects to a message from the owner asking you to send your order number along with the money for the order. Tried that, paypal tells me that the only way that the email accepts purchases is through their own website, which doesn't make any sense since the website just takes you to a message. Is anyone able to help me? Really wanna get back into my DSi, can't do it without a flashcart.


----------



## larrypretty (May 27, 2019)

Swenyis said:


> I'm trying to buy an R4i gold card, and I've bought r4's from that site a LONG time ago, but I tried purchasing it with a visa and told me it wouldn't accept, I tried to purchase it with a paypal account, and that link just redirects to a message from the owner asking you to send your order number along with the money for the order. Tried that, paypal tells me that the only way that the email accepts purchases is through their own website, which doesn't make any sense since the website just takes you to a message. Is anyone able to help me? Really wanna get back into my DSi, can't do it without a flashcart.


Maybe Paypal blocoks their account, contact the admin or try other resellers, if you are living in USA, one of this forum sponsor(past) http://www.mod3dscard.com can help. Or you want to try with only Credit card, modchipdirect is a choice too.


----------

